# Whats the biggest and baddest tank of the entire 40k world!!



## warmster4 (Mar 9, 2008)

Whats the biggest and baddest tank of the entire 40k world!! 
I think its the imp guard storm blade!!


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

baneblade
and all its varients


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

the super heavy eldar scorpion skimmer >_<

it can take out titans and i is classed as moving fast


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd have to go with the StormHammer.

Four battlecannons, four lascannons, and five twin-linked heavy bolters.

Mmmmm....


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

i have to agree with DarknessDawns.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

They all have their ups and downs, the Baneblade is a nice mobile gun platform. But the Scorpion Grav tank looks neat as well.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

it depends if you include the mobile command vehicles of the guard, like the leviathan...


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

If it's anything with an armour value it would have to be a Warlord titan if not then I'll go with all baneblade varients.


----------



## killer13 (Mar 7, 2008)

id have to go with a warlord titan


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Capitol Imperialis, no? I mean, isn't this the one that transports super-heavy squadrons? This think can put a serious hurtin on a Warlord Titan and not think to hard about it either. 

The only thing I can imagine that would be bigger and badder is the bad-ass that transports the Capitol Imperialis, lol.


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

Baneblade and variants - no question. All of them a VERY badass!


----------



## TheInquisitor (Mar 8, 2008)

what is a Capitol Imperialis?
but i would say the emperor class titan....


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Brass Scorpion is my Favourite I mean come its fuckin Awsome man!!!!

But I'd Probaly go for the Baneblade
Or the Plague Reaper


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

correct me if im wrong but, titans aren't tanks are they?

any way, i love the Stormblade thanks to its HUGE plasma weapon on the front:biggrin:









but for overall looks id have to go with one on teh Eldar super-heavies, possibly the wave serpent


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

jakkie, the wave serpent is a normal tank. If you want Eldar super-heavy the Scorpion is what you're after.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I was always partial to the Shadowsword. A Volcano cannon! Daddy like!


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

FORGE WORLD

SCORPION

Another design of the Eldar Scorpion. The Scorpion super heavy grav tank is one of the largest vehicles capable of anti-gravatic movement. The Eldar have used the Scorpion to spearhead an all out attack, especially against strongly defended positions where its Pulsars are used to engage enemy bunkers and strong points. 

COBRA

Whilst the Cobra is a potent weapon in its own right, its primary role is as a war engine hunter. Its distort cannon is capable of destroying a super heavy tank or small Imperial Titan with a single shot.










Or the eldar pulse laser defense platform

12 armor all around
200 points
range 90 s9 ap1 heavy 4 blast lance weapon
has holo field
spirit stones

or for 115 points a fire prims have + 3 of them with upgrades


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The biggest "tank" (armoured, tracked vehicle) in the 40k universe is the Capitol Imperialis. You could argue that it's not a tank, in which case, the Baneblade and its variants is the largest. As far as "badness" goes... that's all in the eye of the beholder. I think the most efficient vehicles in 40k are Predators of all three configurations.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

or even the ol' squat land train...


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

torealis said:


> or even the ol' squat land train...


SSSSSSShhhhhhhh! Dont mention the forbidden race!
Squats? What are squats? Never heard of squats


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I'd go for capi imperialis. It's armoured, has tracks and regularly teabags the bodies of titan's it has blasted. If that isn't a tank i don't know what it would be classed as. It's clearly not a walker, infantry or flyer.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

a tank by definition is a tracked vehicle with offensive capabilities so the capital imperialis would be my guess, titans are not tracked neither are eldar skimmers.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

What about Ordinatii? They may not be as bas-ass as Baneblades, but are surely way more powerful!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I was about to bring them up. Although I think the Capitol imperalis is it.
Does this include the hellbore superheavy tunneler? In the old epic scale rules it could transport 80 men and was an incredibly potent machine.


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hmm... well since some people think that emporer class titans are the biggest and baddest of units with an armor value in 40k i will just have to beat them.With an Armageddon class titan. so immense that only 3 exist in the 40k universe. 1 in the warp,1in the other half of mars,and the final one is the emporers citadel/castle city thing on terra.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

my vote goes to the BaneBlade


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Armageddon class titan, as mentioned above.

Win.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

What about one of the White scar's mobile fotresses? Trundeling around with it defensive guns only to unload an entire company of marines?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Whoah Epic Threadromancy! :shok:

Tank = Tracked vehicle; so Titans are out 

The HUGE space marine Battle Fortress thing. Can't find a picture of it.


SGMAlice


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The Eldar Cobra is pretty badass as it the Scorpion. And they are Tanks, even though they fly. 

Aramoro


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd rather go for an ork battle fortress myself

(Found in IA8)


----------

